# AF Creek and the fishing proclamation



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd like to go fishing on the stream in American Fork canyon. The 2008 proclamation has the following listed:

AMERICAN FORK CREEK (Utah County ) (east from Utah Lake to I-15)
CLOSED March 1 through 6 a.m. May 1.

Is the stream in the canyon American Fork Creek and if it is, is the section in the canyon closed (the proclamation makes it sound like only the section from Utah Lake to I-15 is closed)?

Also, I noticed that a lot of waters are closed in March and April. Is this to protect the rainbow spawn?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I fish AF canyon as soon as the snow is gone. I have fished it from the mouth to tibblefork reservoir and then all the way back to the mineral basin area. I have never caught a fish over 14 inches but it is a fun little stream. Google earth shows all of this. The closure is only down by Utah lake and up to I-15. I think it is to protect the Walleye spawn but I cant remember.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

WW, do you flyfish or spincast AF creek?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Both but I mostly spin cus the canyon is very overgrown and hard to back cast. Plus I like spin fishing better cus to tell the truth I am not a very good flyfisher. I have caught some on flys there though.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I frequent AF canyon and am also a proponent of spinning. However, I've never really found a good hole for fishing the creek. I usually just head up to Tibble or Silver Lakes. Any info or decent spots you can divulge to me? PM me


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In most places through the canyon, that creek is running down a pretty good grade so it stays fast and the decent holes will be right behind obstacles. or along the rock wall by the cave.

Spinners don't work as well as worms in some spots and worms don't as well as spinners in others. Tricky creek, but it's fun to fish.

I've caught a couple over 15 inches, but usually smaller.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

It has been a few years since I fished it but AF creek is a lot of fun with a fly. In fact AF is where I learned to fly fish. Yes it is tough some times to cast but it is good practice. The section I liked to fish is from where the road forks (Alpine loop) upstream to Tibble Fork dam. I also had fair sucsess upstream from Tibble. Hip waders, a 8ft fly rod and a handfull of Parachute Adams dry flies and your set. 

Man I miss fishing that river I might have to go fish it again. I remember when a good friend and I was learning to flyfish we would fish on the Provo and get skunked because we didn't know what we were doing but we could always stop and fish AF on the way home and always catch fish.

Mark


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with what LOAH said. There are a lot of places behind boulders that are obviously deeper and they all hold fish. I went there today cus I bought a new rod and reel at cabelas. I fished for an hour and landed 5 browns on panther martins and a rapala (mostly panthers). Most of the holes I fish can be seen from the road and they are spread between the entire canyon to tibble. For me this is not a stream to park and walk a long ways hitting a large stretch. Its a run and gun stream. Drive up the canyon and keep a close eye on the stream. When you see a place that looks deeper stop run down and make a few casts, then back to the car and on to the next hole. I only made it to the timp cave part today so that shows ya about where I fished. I think that stretch and the one from the turn off to tibble and on are the best. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I have also fished this creek quite a bit with spinners, and have always caught quite a few fish every time I go out. It is one of my favorite creeks to fish, maybe because it is really close to my house, if I want to catch some browns and rainbows from a creek this creek never fails, also tibble fork is good for pretty good sized rainbows and little browns.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry if we hijacked this post visser. Here are a couple photos from that trip yesterday. Taken on a camera phone so not the best quality.

[attachment=1:16el6t4q]0304081550.jpg[/attachment:16el6t4q]

[attachment=0:16el6t4q]0304081550a.jpg[/attachment:16el6t4q]


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

It seems like the timp cave stretch holds more browns because that is all I have caught in that stretch.


----------

